# MPH Meeting Thread



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2006)

This is where you may post to get people to play MPH with you. Make sure to include what time you would like to play and your friend code (if the friend code is in the directory, you can point the person you want to play to the directory and show them your friend code there, instead of posting it here.  If you want to keep your friend code private and you want to give it out to select people only, please use the PM utility.). Also try to follow all of the rules. No spamming and have fun.


----------



## Glactor (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone want to play a few.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 24, 2006)

Im on right now  and I got a game up so enter it if you are on,
I think I got everyone who put their code on the list so just get mine off there...
offer expired...


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone up for a battle? I'm on right now, so PM me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone wanna play right now???
PM if you do.


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 25, 2006)

Anyone wanna battle? Location: Ice hive. Not many people in this forum seen me play...most who have are from another forum.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm ready for a battle, anyone wanna play? I'll set it up, also, my friend code is in my sig.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm hosting a game from now until someone joins, then I'm playing a game, then more people can play.


----------



## Glactor (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll play


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

I had to go, sorry.


----------



## Glactor (Mar 30, 2006)

thats  fine


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm back, and I can actually play now.  >__>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2006)

i want to play agest someone... anyone is fine but i would rather have someone i've never played agenst. I have 2 stars...


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i want to play agest someone... anyone is fine but i would rather have someone i've never played agenst. I have 2 stars...


I need your friend code.

Never mind, I have it.

I'll host if you add me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hold on a few Min, my sister is using the ds...


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

That's fine, I'll do find game for now.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll play anyone


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'll play anyone


 OK, I'll play with you.  I'll host.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 30, 2006)

okay,this time I got a good connection so,I may not diconnect


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> okay,this time I got a good connection so,I may not diconnect


 Yeah, yeah, just join up.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

If you say you're going to join, and don't for about 5 minutes, I'm never playing with you again.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok, now i can play


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Ok, now i can play


 Add me and join up/join up with LF then.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 30, 2006)

I'am there,I'am just waiting for you to host


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

I beat you 3-0.     			  Two headshots, too.  Once I figured out how, I was able to prevent you from being a Triskeleton Overuser.

I'm ready, LF.


----------



## link2398 (Mar 30, 2006)

nm, I was too late.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 30, 2006)

let me test connection first


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

ZF, your strategy is crap, you're hoping for pure dumb luck.  That's what you got, when I had to answer the phone twice.  >__>  Waiting in hiding for me to go by and then alting is a horrible idea.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> I beat you 3-0.     			  Two headshots, too.  Once I figured out how, I was able to prevent you from being a Triskeleton Overuser.
> 
> I'm ready, LF.


 yeah, triskeleon is my defence agenst shock coil, and the 2nd match i owned you    			 i only died 2 times, you died 5


----------



## link2398 (Mar 30, 2006)

lf, did you get disconnected again? it woulda been a good match too.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 30, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> ZF, your strategy is crap, you're hoping for pure dumb luck.  That's what you got, when I had to answer the phone twice.  >__>  Waiting in hiding for me to go by and then alting is a horrible idea.


 I only alt when i get attacked by the shock coil, or if need to get away to get health.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Mar 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You alted every time I shot you, actually.      

I had to go, I should've left that third game when I got that phone call.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 31, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 3rd game... oh yeah that one, i got disconnected somehow..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2006)

I need 2 more people to play some team games, with me & justin, but if you want to play post soon     
we will do games like nodes and the thing like CTF, maybe even team deathmatch...
stuff like that


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1 (Apr 1, 2006)

I will, but I swear if you whore the triskeleton again, I won't play.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2006)

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> I will, but I swear if you whore the triskeleton again, I won't play.


 ok... i won't... i'll try sulux or i will use trace and just shoot...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody up for a few rounds. I'll host.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Apr 3, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Anybody up for a few rounds. I'll host.


 I'll play just need your fc
mines at the directory 2 page


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Mine is in my sig. Let me grab my ds and I'll enter your code.

It's entered. Just tell me when you have mine ready.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Apr 3, 2006)

hold a sec


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2006)

Okay. I'm almost done preparing the game.


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll play too! 

Justin125 - 2620-6063-2455


----------



## Tyler (Apr 3, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'll play too!
> 
> Justin125 - 2620-6063-2455


Ok. I'll need to add you now.


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll be hosting a game. il stop until 5:00 pm PST.


----------



## wcc17 (Apr 9, 2006)

add me i can play, my  name is wcc(heart)ahf and my friend code is
5240
5473
8780


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll play. My code is in my sig.

nvm I started my own game.


----------



## wcc17 (Apr 9, 2006)

i added u


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 10, 2006)

Im open for a game..a 20min one that is.  :evillaugh:

edit:im hostin a 20 min game


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 29, 2006)

DS_MARKER said:
			
		

> Im open for a game..a 20min one that is. :evillaugh:


*revives threead by doing this*
I'm still ready for a match.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 20, 2006)

Anyone wants to play?


----------



## link5252 (May 20, 2006)

ME i do


----------



## Lone_Wolf (May 20, 2006)

kay pm your fc


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone want to play?

FC: 4939-9368-0941


----------



## Tyler (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm hosting a game now.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm starting a game rite now. at Random!!!  :yes:  :lol:   :jay:


----------

